# Deer Antler Finish?



## Andrew M (May 20, 2013)

With in the next few days I am going to try my hand at turning antler, and was just curious as to how the experts of wood barter finish yall's? Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Bean_counter (May 20, 2013)

Have fun Andrew, it's a fun turn but man does it stink. The only thing that rivals the smell is DIW (desert iron wood) which I think smells like 193 year old swamp ass. Anyway I use a couple of coats of thin CA to seal the marrow pores and then I use medium CA and build up to a smooth finish, then wet sand from 600-12000 then polish with auto polish. Hope this helps man

I think Les/Rdabpenman has a tutorial over his dipping method in poly and Les always has some wonderful looking pens. 

Michael


----------



## Andrew M (May 20, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> I think smells like 193 year old swamp ass.
> 
> Michael



Haha thats one way to put it!:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: 
I was wonder how well a Ca finish would work. If its good enought for you its good enough for me! Thanks for your input!


----------



## arkie (May 21, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Have fun Andrew, it's a fun turn but man does it stink. The only thing that rivals the smell is DIW (desert iron wood) which I think smells like 193 year old swamp ass. Anyway I use a couple of coats of thin CA to seal the marrow pores and then I use medium CA and build up to a smooth finish, then wet sand from 600-12000 then polish with auto polish. Hope this helps man
> 
> I think Les/Rdabpenman has a tutorial over his dipping method in poly and Les always has some wonderful looking pens.
> 
> Michael



Yep, CA. We all do it a little differently and it all works. Les turns out some wonderful looking pens too, by his method.


----------



## longbeard (May 21, 2013)

For me, depends on the mood im in and the bone when finished to size. I've done it both ways, CA finish and NO finish.
The bone will polish up fairly well on it own with no finish. Here is one example of just using MM (micro mesh) and nothing else. 
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=5368


----------



## robert421960 (May 21, 2013)

from the little experience i have every i have turned has marrow showing so i had to use ca to finish it
i made one from buffalo horn and it sanded and polished great with no ca on it


----------

